# Wainscoting and paint



## mw54 (Oct 25, 2008)

I would like to install wainscoat panels to the outside walls in the bedrooms. Is it possible to add a solid sheet of insulation under the wainscoat without causing mold and mildew problems.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

If you could post pics of the area, it would probably get you more input. :yes:

J


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

*wake up the wainscot*

You have the soft yellow and the blue. White is traditional. If you want to rock the nautical boat, go butter cream. The chair would look great with a red or light blue pillow (or both). I always tell people to pick all the parts and let them hang out in the room for awhile to see it at different times of the day. Have fun, I love color!


----------

